# My rat's penis keeps coming out



## crow-talk (Sep 22, 2011)

Seriously. I took him to the vet and she just pushed it back in and said if it comes out again, to just do that, push it back in. She said he may grow out of it as he gets bigger. But it just keeps coming out, immediately after it's pushed back in. He doesn't seem to be in pain or acting strangely, but I'm pretty sure this can't be healthy. Has anyone experienced this problem or have any advice on how I should deal with it?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

crow-talk said:


> Seriously. I took him to the vet and she just pushed it back in and said if it comes out again, to just do that, push it back in. She said he may grow out of it as he gets bigger. But it just keeps coming out, immediately after it's pushed back in. He doesn't seem to be in pain or acting strangely, but I'm pretty sure this can't be healthy. Has anyone experienced this problem or have any advice on how I should deal with it?


Its a condition called paraphimosis and can end up painful and life threatening.

Here is what I went through with Goliath, with pics, and how to treat

http://www.ratshackforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=4242&hilit=Goli+paraphimosis


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

i dealt with this recently, too, though bernard's looked much more severe/swollen than goliaths did. this was my thread:

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread....er-another...-dealing-with-paraphimosis-(pic)


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I also had this recently, but never made a thread about it. Romeo's case was very mild and went away after only a few hours. I did prod it partway back in, but he dealt with it after that.

Slather him up with KY, and see if it'll go back. If not, keep it up- if it's kept moist, there's a decent chance he will be okay. Keeping an eye on it is the best thing you can do.


----------



## crow-talk (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the help. It's still not staying in. I've been keeping it moisturized and pushing it in if it comes out like, all the way. It still doesn't look oddly red or swollen and he still doesn't seem to be acting strangely. Really energetic since he's still a baby. My regular vet gets back at the beginning of next week, so if it still hasn't gone away by then, I think I'll take him in to see what he says.


----------

